# Home made kicker motor bracket.



## bassboy1 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been needing to make a bracket to hold my short shaft kicker on my long shaft for the longest time. Not really sure why I need to, as I don't yet have trolling equipment, nor can I afford it in the near future, but that is a moot point at this time. 

So, I kept an eye out at the scrapyard for the stuff I needed. A few weeks ago, I came back with a nice piece of 3/8 thickness, and last weekend, I came back with about 65 pounds of 1/2 inch (2 feet by 4 feet, with a 2 inch lip on the 2 long sides). 

After my first flop with my kicker mount idea (I mounted it, then decided I didn't like it), I decided on this idea. Basically, the flat piece against the transom is .5 inch, and the 2 extending it back are .375. I tapped the .5 inch for .25 inch bolts, and threaded in 3 on each side. The back just has plywood on it, that I can drill new holes in to move up and down for fine tuning later. At some point, I will probably trade the plywood for the a poly material (I hate wood). The motor is through bolted, through the plywood, and 1/2 inch of aluminum, with 5/16 bolts, and clamped on with the clamps. The whole bracket is mounted to the transom with 5/16 stainless bolts, backed up by two 2 x 5 inch plates of 1/4 inch aluminum (vertically, 2 bolts on each plate) on the inside of the transom. 

Here are a couple shots in the trailering position. (kicker turned inward to center weight as best as possible)











In the running down the lake position (kicker has to be turned other way to allow big motor to steer)





In the trolling position. (big motor may be tilted up when trolling - need to figure out if I will need its rudder effect).





In the beached position.










Still need to come up with a tiller extension for it. I have an idea that will still incorporate the kill button on the end of the tiller, mechanically, instead of rewiring the kill switch.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are a couple better close up pictures I took in daylight while running the motor in a tank.


----------



## Zum (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job BB,hope it trolls alot easier for you with that little 4hp.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Zum said:


> Nice job BB,hope it trolls alot easier for you with that little 4hp.


Took it out today. It will barely idle down to crappie and perch trolling speed, well at least for pulling jigs and little bitty cranks - will have to get something even smaller for that, or buy a prop with less pitch (not real crazy about the noise, or I would run my smaller antiques). Bigger cranks won't be a problem, as we pull them a little faster. WOT is a little bit high for striper trolling speed, which is what I wanted, so I can run at midrange in calm weather, and have a little reserve for a headwind. 

I found that when I leave it tilted to the left when running down the lake, it produces a rooster tail higher than the cowl of my 40 horse, as the water ramps of the tilted up cav. plate. When I turn it straight, I can tilt it up higher, so just the very tip of the skeg is in the water. So, I will be making a block that will hold it straight, instead of turned.


----------

